# Since everybody has 18x10 on their mk4- Perfect rear et?



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Since everybody has 18x10 on their mk4- Perfect rear offset?*

I'm planning on going 18x10 on the back of my mk4. (who isn't?) So what offset (after spacers/adapters) have you found to work the best? I'm looking at going et20, but I would love to go et25 if my shocks would allow it, anybody get it to work?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Since everybody has 18x10 on their mk4- Perfect rear offset? (16V-Dub)*

et30 is the best


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Since everybody has 18x10 on their mk4- Perfect rear offset? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_et30 is the best

What kind of shock clearance does this provide? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Since everybody has 18x10 on their mk4- Perfect rear offset? (16V-Dub)*

not sure. I don't have them on the rear myself.


----------



## mkboxcarracer (Feb 21, 2005)

Would 18x10 et35 rub on the shock?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mkboxcarracer)*

I have seen 18x10 et40 rear on a MK4 GTI, but I don't know if any extra work was needed to pull it off.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I had 18x10 et 30 and rubbed the shock black plastic housing sometimes. never damaged the shock though.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Murphy)*

The plastic is a dust guard, and you have another 1/2'' before you hit the shock once you get through the plastic.
I would personally go with an et30 and let the tire trim the plastic for me. This would limit poke, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I'm going et25 then, crazy offset oem turbo twists with 15mm H&R adapters.
What kind of front offset should I run with 18x8"s to kind of "match" the poke?


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

oh i know there is still room but there was some marks on the shock so i would hit it at some point...but yeah i would go et30 again if i had 10's


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Murphy)*

For the front to match, you would need an et5.
18x8 et 25 is flush so use that for your calculations.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I have 19X9.5 off set 40 in back, so I say 18X10 on 35 to 40 off set and some 265 or 275 tires will be a good #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

